# Organizer synchroniser mac OSX et ipad iphone



## zarathoustra (15 Mai 2012)

bonjour à tous

connaissez vous une application (ou des astuces) qui permette(nt) d'avoir un systeme organisationnel plus efficace que ical qui reste trop peu complet selon moi (notes, tasks, etc..)

merci pour votre aide

Z.


----------

